# U.S. Navy Seizes Pirate Ship Off Somalia



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I saw this on yahoo news this morning. I was pleasantly amused by the name of the USN ship. The person who this ship was named for is probably lighting a cigar over this.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060122/ap_on_fe_st/us_navy_pirates


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

At least some action is being taken against the Pirates. Yes he probably is...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 22, 2006)

Keel-Haul all of them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Hell Yeah , good job guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2006)

U know, as I have spent some time in Somolia in the past, I think the best way to deal with em is to drop em 100 yards offshore from the Camel Glue factory just outside of Mogudishu...

Out there, 15 foot Tiger Sharks cruise back and forth all day long, feeding on camel parts and dumb ass Scumbag Skinnies......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

LOL Thats one way to take care of them.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2006)

That would work.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jan 23, 2006)

Les, what were you doing in Mogadishu? Armed forces?

(sorry if it's obvious, but i don't know anything about you)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2006)

He was a SEAL. He was doing a "nunya".


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2006)

Yup...


----------



## Aggie08 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, i didn't know.


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 24, 2006)

String 'em up on the breakwater and leave 'em. Send a message all can understand.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Agreed also.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 24, 2006)

Best way to put fear into their "skinny" hearts!  

I would love to see an AH-64 start firing hellfires and using its 30mm chain gun at them! That would be pretty cool...


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2006)

Why let them die quickly. Keel hauling is a far better fate.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 24, 2006)

eyeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2006)

I wonder if the pirates of that ship played that infamous song by the Sex Pistols..."Friggin In The Riggin".......


".... the captain of this slugger, by god he was a dirty bugger......"


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 24, 2006)

> Why let them die quickly



Oh, you know me, I'm not a very nice man. I never said string them up quickly. The only speed involved is actually getting them to the breakwater. Then slow is the way to go.

R


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Why let them die quickly. Keel hauling is a far better fate.



Damn you beat it to me!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I wonder if the pirates of that ship played that infamous song by the Sex Pistols..."Friggin In The Riggin".......
> 
> 
> ".... the captain of this slugger, by god he was a dirty bugger......"



"He was not fit to shovel..." I think we know the rest 


And how dare you use cheesy puns P-38, thats my job!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 26, 2006)

Excuse me?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2006)

Why, did you fart/burp/cough/sneeze?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2006)

"The first mates name was Cooper, by god he was a trooper........"


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 28, 2006)

"Actually I just farted right now Phillip! HAHAHA!"

-South Park,
Terrence and Phillip Show


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> And how dare you use cheesy puns P-38, thats my job!



I think he was referring to the nickname Skinnies which is given to Somalians in the United States.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

I know, but he was also using it as a descriptive word for their hearts, and general attitude. Thats my job 

"He jerked and jerked until he worked himself into a stooper.."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Alrighty then. You go!


----------

